
3 Reasons Why I Invested $1,000 in a Porn CryptoCurrency - lafftar
https://www.facebook.com/171772893436629/videos/172371996710052/
======
lafftar
Made a short 3 minute video explaining my rationale, and why I think Porn is
the reason your 70 year old GrandPa will be involved in CryptoCurrency.

